# What kills like this?



## grayrecliner (Jul 13, 2007)

Lock up my 10 hens everynight. Door is a slide down one with a small, maybe 1" space underneath. Went out yesterday morning to let them out and 9 of the 10 were dead. Looked like blood sucked from their throats. Most were entirely intact other than blood stains on neck. Predator must have lifted up the door coming and going. Gave last hen to a neighbor and will go poultryless for the winter. What would do this?


----------



## pattypenny (Jun 8, 2009)

skunk


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Dracula? 

Sorry... I've never had that happen to me, not sure what would do that. But I'm sure you'll get answers soon enough.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

In the past we have had problems with weasels killing our chickens.. They can squeeze into the tiniest places (think ferret) and would kill them by biting the necks.We were baffled for a while because it just seemed impossible that anything could get into our coop but then we caught one in a trap..


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Weasel.
And you are lucky.. the ones we have had in the past chewed the faces off the birds first and then only killed a few leaving me to dispatch the rest.
They can squeeze through a tiny, tiny opening.... rat wire should be your next purchase.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

weasel or a rat. I had woods rats do that also.


----------



## Swamp_walker (Sep 30, 2010)

Weasel gets my vote. Weasels are habitual as well so once they find good hunting (your coop), they will return. I know you said you are chickenless this winter but if/when you get more poultry, weasel boxes may be in order. All it is, is a wooden box with a 2" hole cut in it for access and to keep dogs and such out. Inside is a big rat trap or small foothold trap set so the weasel has to cross the trap to reach the bait...which can be raw chicken liver. The foothold trap or big snap rat trap will kill the weasel instantly because they are so small. There is a season for weasels in most states so check the laws and the hides can be sold as well....they arent worth much but if you have to kill them to protect chickens, its better than wasteing them. Sorry about your chickens.


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

I will vote for weasel also.


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes on the Weasel. I've lost alot of chickens this way and they will keep coming back.

Also on the Weasel box the chicken liver should be bloody. The Rat traps are very effective and be purchased everywhere. the one's with the big peddle pan work the best. just build your box so the trap fits just inside so the have to cross the trap to get to bait. I would also set more than 1 box around chicken coop.

Yes check your states game laws , although most states allow for the protection of your livestock.


----------



## Swamp_walker (Sep 30, 2010)

Troy said:


> Yes on the Weasel. I've lost alot of chickens this way and they will keep coming back.
> 
> Also on the Weasel box the chicken liver should be bloody. The Rat traps are very effective and be purchased everywhere. the one's with the big peddle pan work the best. just build your box so the trap fits just inside so the have to cross the trap to get to bait. I would also set more than 1 box around chicken coop.
> 
> Yes check your states game laws , although most states allow for the protection of your livestock.



Ive never trapped weasels as an adult but i remember my daddy catching them around the chicken coop when i was little and used a milk jug somehow? I'd guess use it the same as the weasel box but a milk jug may be easier for some folks to get hold of than building a box. Wish i knew more about useing the milk jug to help ya but maybe troy or someone knows?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I'd vote for weasel also. We had an awesome cat that caught a few weasels for us. Sadly, he's gone now but there's a litter of 4 kittens that will hopefully pick up the slack here.

I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

weasels, normally they only kill one or two and eat the head and neck but some will go on a rampage and drink the blood, if all of the birds had been dead and there had been a larger opening for the preditor to break in i would have said ****, 

no way a skunk did it because skunk dont climb and kill this way,


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the Dracula idea. It IS Halloween time, after all! Lol!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Weasel or mink. Either one will kill like that and either can easily fit through a 1 inch gap.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Weasels were selling for $6-$7 each a few years ago. If they are white they are prime. It's probably too early because even ours aren't turned yet.


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Weasel box is THE way to go. Super simple to make out of some scrap wood, and you won't have any accidental catches other than maybe a mink or rat. 

The milk jug is basically the same principal, cut a "Door" out of the back you can slide the trap into, hang the fresh liver from some stiff wire above the trap and a hole in the front for the weasel to slip through. Actually you could probably take the bottom right off the jug and just set it over the trap. Old laundry or bleach jugs work well. 

Don't give up, Catch the little #$%&# and keep on keepin on. :croc::viking:


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

Boxes are very easy to build out of scrap wood as dandelion acres said. 

The milk jug will work also. Just cut a opening in the back to get trap and bait in , then set the back against the wall with the handle to the side and shove a stick or something down thru the handle to hold it in place. You may have some misses with the jug though as they may try to slip around the trap , also with the box you can avoid most non targets animals such as Cats , Dogs , Ect. where with the milk jug if they want the bait they can and will very easily get it.

As was stated by fishhead they are prime when they turn white. Find a local fur buyer and they can help show you how to skin them proparly and will probably gladly buy them from you during season. If you are going to harvest them you might as well sell them to help recoop some of your money to help pay for the new chickens and do the animal justice by not just wasting it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Rat traps fit in the holes in concrete blocks so if you arrange the blocks right you can keep the other animals from getting into the traps.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> Weasel or mink. Either one will kill like that and either can easily fit through a 1 inch gap.


yup, weasel or mink.


----------



## Roboat (Aug 24, 2008)

we have had mink squeeze through 1 inch holes and drain the blood from many birds in one night...deff something from the weasel family though


----------

